
Tails is a operating system that protects your privacy and avoids censorship - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/?new
======
dang
Lots of previous discussions, so the project home page is probably too generic
to make a good HN submission.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Tails%20comments%3E3&sort=byDate&type=story)

The reverse is also true: if the project hadn't had much attention on HN
before, this would make a fine submission.

I wrote about this issue recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428)

------
LockAndLol
Is tails supposed to be run as an OS installed on the main disk or even as a
main OS? From this it looks like it's supposed to be for temporary use in
high-risk situations.

~~~
secfirstmd
Mainly from a USB stick so that you run it in memory where possible

------
RikNieu
My first question is who's behind it?

~~~
upofadown
Crypto AG shows us that you should assume it is entirely owned by the CIA...

You should evaluate stuff like this independent of your feelings towards the
people that did it. Ultimately you can't trust anyone but yourself.

